# Asus Rampage Formula SumpremeFX II Soundcard Not Recongnized



## Aznboy1993 (Dec 25, 2009)

OK so I've been having this really annoying problem recently. My current setup (sig rig) has an Asus Rampage Formula motherboard with the included SupremeFX II soundcard. The soundcard was working fine about a month ago. Then around a week before Thanksgiving it just pooped out; after uninstalling the drivers and then trying to reinstall them afterward with no success. I am running Windows 7 x64 and have tried many versions of the SoundMAX drivers. I tried reseating the card, trying dif. PCIE slots, resetting my BIOS, install manually to no avail. It still would not recognized the card. Device manager also did not show anything (no unknown device). I even went far enough to try it on two other computers running Win XP x86... still no go.

Then a week ago I RMAd the card and got a new one in today. I tried it out and GUESS WHAT!?! STILL NOT WORKING. SAME EXACT ERROR! Unless I'm really unlucky getting 2 dead cards, I don't see what's wrong here! What can I do to get my sound back?! I can't even play CoD4 or MW2 anymore b/c they both require mics!!!!!

Here is a pick for the error I've been getting.




Regards,
Aznboy


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 25, 2009)

You may need to go into the control panel and click on the sound icon and make sure the correct playback device has a check mark next to it.


----------



## Aznboy1993 (Dec 25, 2009)

Tried that and it does not even list my soundcard. Just ATI HDMI and my Logitech Z Cinema speakers. Thanks though!


----------



## Randyman (Dec 26, 2009)

I had this happen to me in xp64 too after installing an update for my ati gpu hdmi.
Anyway I went to device manager and deleted the sound drivers and then shut the computer down,removed the sound card and rebooted. I shut it down again, installed the sound card and used the drivers off the ASUS cd. Worked like a charm. Using the windows update driver for ati was what caused the problem.


----------



## SummerDays (Dec 26, 2009)

When you install the ATI drivers, make sure you custom install them and unclick the HDMI drivers for sound.


----------



## Aznboy1993 (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys! I think it is the ATI HDMI drivers that is conflicting with the card. I went to device manager and uninstalled the ATI HDMI driver and restarted my computer but when I logged back in windows reinstalls it as a High Definition blah blah and it's still there and my soundcard is still no recognized. Help?


----------



## Aznboy1993 (Dec 28, 2009)

Randyman said:


> I had this happen to me in xp64 too after installing an update for my ati gpu hdmi.
> Anyway I went to device manager and deleted the sound drivers and then shut the computer down,removed the sound card and rebooted. I shut it down again, installed the sound card and used the drivers off the ASUS cd. Worked like a charm. Using the windows update driver for ati was what caused the problem.



You deleted the sound drivers for your ATI HDMI?


----------



## Randyman (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes, For some reason when I allowed windows update to install the drivers it made ati the default audio and removed the x-fi driver. Not sure how but it did. just like you when I rebooted it re-ionstalled the ati driver again but this time I re-installed the sound card and used the cd to re-install the x-fi driver. That seemed to override the ati card.


----------



## Aznboy1993 (Dec 29, 2009)

The problem is that whenever I do that the installer won't let me install because it says that I do not have the compatible hardware... I have THREE of these cards now and NONE of them work. But I think I may have gotten somewhere. Now whenever I put in the card and boot into Windows a new hardware found wizzard appears and it shows as "Unknown Device" but when I install the drivers manually it gives me a Cod 10: The device failed to start. I'm really baffled here... any suggestions?


----------



## erocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Did you check the bios for a setting to enable it?


----------



## Randyman (Dec 29, 2009)

Take a look here and see if it helps.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310123


----------



## Maban (Dec 29, 2009)

I had the same problem. I ended up just buying a second-hand card. You'll thank yourself if you do the same.


----------



## Aznboy1993 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ya I'm thinking I'm going to do that too. Screw this onboard POS. I'm starting to hate onboard sound now x.x


----------



## AsRock (Dec 29, 2009)

erocker said:


> Did you check the bios for a setting to enable it?



Just what i was thinking.




Aznboy1993 said:


> Ya I'm thinking I'm going to do that too. Screw this onboard POS. I'm starting to hate onboard sound now x.x



It's actually good.  For the difference that a $100 sound card is going make it's well worth having even more so if ya connect it to a home theater.


----------

